# Vintage bianchi acquired looking for info please???



## ABC Services (May 25, 2015)

Just found this cool Bianchi recently just wondering if someone knows the age and the model???


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 26, 2015)

ballpark is mid-late-60s based on the cottered alloy crankset  
Found this one example of a '72 Rekord http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/bikes/bianchi-krieger-rb.html 
Note this is the only bike I found with your same fork crown (other models show the fork crown cut down to lighter weight)

You'll find two component variations of the Rekord frame in this '73 Italian catalog - this link is a pdf download of the '73 catalog
http://velobase.com/Resource_Tools/...hi1973_ital.pdf&FileName=Bianchi1973_ital.pdf

thanks for posting the nice photos


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 27, 2015)

That is probably going to be a great riding bicycle. All it needs is a little clean up and refreshing of a few things. Bianchi made some great stuff for many, many years.


----------



## T-Mar (May 29, 2015)

The subject bicycle has what appears to be the  Extra version of the Valentino rear derailleur. Assuming it is OEM would make this model no earlier than 1969. The brakes are Universal Model 58. It is a bit curious that the newer Universal Model 68 is not used but the Model 58 were still available through the 1970s. The cottered Nervar Sport crank with integral spider is boom era. Components point to a boom era Rekord variant.

The decals are consistent with early boom era and from my current understanding of the Bianchi serial number format and locations, it should be a 1972 model manufactured in late 1971. Consequently, it is almost certainly a Rekord 72.

Please note that components vary from the referenced Rekord 72 on the Classic Lightweights UK site because that bicycle has been misidentified and/or had the components updated. Its Campagnolo Nuovo Gran Sport components did not come out until 1974.

FYI, the referenced Bianchi catalogue is from 1974, not 1973. It pictures Felice Gimondi in the World Champion jersey, which he won September 02, 1973 in the professional road race of the Barcelona World Championships. Consequently, the picture was taken sometime after this date, when Gimondi was the reigning 1973/1974 World Champion. That would make it a 1974 catalogue and is corroborated by the inclusion of a Rekord 74 model.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 29, 2015)

good job - of course I didn't date the catalog - Velobase did.  
As you noted, there is always a lag in production and anticipation in model introductions - if you check the recent threads on Raleigh Grand Prix, there are two '77 models with frames dated early '76 (I purchased mine in Aug '76).
Very glad you were able to accurately hone the date.  
If you can share general insight on understanding Bianchi serial numbers, this would be a great place to post it.


----------

